# 610 bobtach replacement



## robbrujohn (Sep 9, 2021)

this is my first time doing anything like this so be patient with me.
I own a 610 bobcat that the bobtach is worn out in every way. it is a single handle bobtach and want to put on a duel handled one. I have searched on the innernet and cannot find anything. is there anyone out there that has changed one over and has a parts list or numbers or pictures????


----------

